# Change to forum rules



## Ronio (May 12, 2008)

I would like to see a change to this forums rule for requiring newbs to have 10 posts just to be able to view signatures and follow their hyperlinks.



> _To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 8 posts._


I would totally understand for me not be able to create hyperlinks until I'm a proven user. But it is stupid that I can't follow senior members links in their signatures.

I've seen so many newbs ask a question, to have a senior member says "look at the 3rd link in my signature". 
I just want to shout back, SORRY WE AREN'T TRUSTED TO VIEW YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree...posting links immediately is one thing; limiting that makes sense. Being able to click on a link (URL or text) is another and should not be restricted. :up:


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

:up:


----------



## motorcycle_rider (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree also. In every forum I have always had a very low post count. I usually read posts and find what I am looking for, but being able to see helpfull links in sigs would really save time.

This requirement is actually promoting someone to ask ten questions or one line posts just to see a helpfull link.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

motorcycle_rider said:


> This requirement is actually promoting someone to ask ten questions or one line posts just to see a helpfull link.


+1 :up: Another very good point. See my other post about that here. Kidding.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Hmmm. I can't recall ever seeing somebody refer to their sig and in fact I have them turned off because I find them to just be a waste of space anyway.

Still, it seems to be an arbitrary and limiting rule.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Mars Rocket said:


> Hmmm. I can't recall ever seeing somebody refer to their sig and in fact I have them turned off because I find them to just be a waste of space anyway.
> 
> Still, it seems to be an arbitrary and limiting rule.


I keep a text link to the Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ in my sig and refer to it often. But for new folks I'm forced to type out the entire URL so they can copy and paste it. (I'd prefer not to have to check to see if they have 10 posts or not as well.)

With respect to the other info, I find it very helpful when folks include what equipment they have. Sometimes it saves time when diagnosing an issue. Others have responded positively or asked questions directly based on the info I keep in my sig since it gives them some background on my experience(s).

In any case, I agree, making links available to new members immediately is a good idea.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Over in the Home Media part of the forum, the easiest place to find links to pyTivo/X, streambaby, kmttg, hme/vlc, etc. is in the signatures of the developers - all of whom participate regularly.

So yeah - I agree this is a reasonable request. The main question is whether the forum software (vBulletin) supports that differentiation or not.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

westside_guy said:


> The main question is whether the forum software (vBulletin) supports that differentiation or not.


In a past life I hosted some vBulletin and Phbb forums and IIRC the new user post count for posting Vs reading links were two separate yes/no boxes in the user permissions fields in the admin/setup for both programs, however things may have changed. Seems like it wouldn't make sense to combine the two though...for this very reason.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

maybe it's and attempt to keep bots from following links and causing harm that way?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> maybe it's and attempt to keep bots from following links and causing harm that way?


That's possible, but bots roam freely and read files, links, etc. w/o ever having to register so I'm still not clear as to the purpose. In general they're more interested in harvesting e-mail addresses, etc. anyway. Hopefully one of the mod's can have a look at it.


----------



## lttu-1212 (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with removing the post requirement to see signatures


----------



## motorcycle_rider (Apr 30, 2009)

richsadams said:


> +1 :up: Another very good point. See YOUR LINK TO YOUR THREAD REMOVED I CANT POST LINKS about that here. Kidding.


Hey I am just trying to get my post count up to be able to see everyones helpfull links 

I do have to say my Tivo HD cable card install and Hard Drive upgrade have both gone flawlessly after taking the time to read post here :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

motorcycle_rider said:


> Hey I am just trying to get my post count up to be able to see everyones helpfull links
> 
> I do have to say my Tivo HD cable card install and Hard Drive upgrade have both gone flawlessly after taking the time to read post here :up:


Sweet. Welcome to the upgraded club!

BTW, I'd loan you some of my posts if I could.


----------

